# Texas Tarpon Report



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Found a few good ones: Jumped 4 landed 2. One we jumped off was massive. The biggest one that made it to leader was around 150#. Never seen so many tarpon in my life including fishing in Florida. Caught on live mullet. 

Texas tarpon have shown some great recoveries and this year by far is the best.


----------



## Tarponator (Feb 4, 2011)

Cool report!!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Congrats!


----------

